# Cellular Lt. Wt. Concrete vs Lt.Wt. with Vermiculite



## smitty010203 (May 22, 2014)

Hey guys, first post here but I do read from time to time. I am a project estimator for a decent sized commercial roofing company and ran into a question today and just wanted to see what yall thought.

Whats the benefit of having Vermiculite in lt wt concrete instead of just using a cellular lt wt concrete. Obviously it cost more to add a vermiculite aggregate. The only thing I can think of would be additional R-value in the ltwt when using the vermiculite.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

The insulating properties is the only thing I know of. I honestly can't say i've seen it used in new construction for a very very long time. Everything around here is concrete of some type, metal deck or wood. 

I'm guessing it's cheap to use ISO for insulation then any other process on the deck level.


----------



## photoshop (Feb 20, 2014)

None. Fasteners hold better in cellular than in verm.


----------

